# Oh Shoot!



## Dugout (Aug 27, 2010)

My daughters were on their horses moving the bulls and found this pistol in a wash. Okay you guys, let's have some info on it! PLEASE!!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like a Cast Iron toy pistol to me.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 27, 2010)

Sounds like a cool Western story.  Have you found anything else there?


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 27, 2010)

that looks real I dug one similar
 nice find......


----------



## ruccello (Aug 27, 2010)

It's called a top-break revolver, looks pretty real to me too. I just dug an early cast iron toy top-break revolver, and you can tell it's a toy. Pretty cool find.

 Richard


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 27, 2010)

There are techniques which can remove the rust... I don't get it, but some folks here understand...


----------



## Dugout (Aug 27, 2010)

Can you give me an approximate date on those?


----------



## ruccello (Aug 27, 2010)

Cyberdigger is right. I have my gun going through electrolysis. You can find information online on how to make one - it's very easy. I use an old phone charger. Cut the end off that plugs into the phone. Split the wire into 2 separate lines. Strip the plastic off the wire and attache small alligator clips to each end. Get a plastic tub (make sure it's plastic or glass) large enough to cover the object you want to clean. Place one clip on the object (gun) and the other on a stainless steel bolt (you can find one in any hardware store, (1.5 to 2" long is fine). Put the gun in the plastic tub and fill with water until it covers the gun - make sure the alligator clip is attached to it. Place the bolt with the alligator clip on the opposite side of the tub - make sure it doesn't touch the gun. Sprinkle a couple of teaspoons of salt or baking soda in the water. Plug the charger in. You should see small bubbles rising up from one of the leads -  either the one on the gun, or the one on the bolt. It the bubbles are coming from the bolt, unplug the charger and switch the leads around - the bubbles should be coming from the gun. CAUTION: use in well ventilated area, or outside. The vapors from the chemical reaction are very dangerous.

 Richard


----------



## Dugout (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey Ruccello,
 That sounds like fun to the girls. Maybe a science project for them. Thank You!


----------



## Dugout (Aug 27, 2010)

And Red Ginger we will go back out to the pasture and check it out more thoroughly soon. I hope the guy that owned it isn't there.


----------



## ruccello (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey Dugout, good luck with the science project! Sometimes the chargers will burn out while in use. If it feels warm/hot, that's a good sign. If it's cold, either one of the leads came off, or one of the alligator clips dissolved (which happens over time). Make sure you check on it every 5 minutes or so. I don't like to keep mine going for more than an hour or so before I stop it and let it cool down. Also, each time you stop it, drain the water, wash everything off, and start with fresh water and salt (don't play in the water either, lots of nasty heavy metals in there). The water will get really gross after a couple of minutes, but that just means it's working.

 The top-break revolver was made for years. I think probably 1880s to mid 20th century. I think they still make replicas. I'm not a gun expert by any means, just enjoy shooting. Your gun looks 1940's to 50's to me, but that's just a guess.

 Richard


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Aug 28, 2010)

You have a Harrington & Richardson top break revolver, probably an "American" model. Many thousands were manufactured in the early years of the 20th Century. They were made in .32, 38, and .44 S&W, with .38 being the most common. There is little collector interest and they remain very inexpensive to this day.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you guys for your replies. The Hub got home & thinks it's a .32. And it doesn't matter if it is not valuable, the find is the fun!


----------



## MIdigger (Aug 28, 2010)

I believe Smith & Wesson made top breaks also. They were mainly low pressure rounds, as the action isnt particularly strong (of the time period VS a Colt Single action say in .45 Long Colt) notable as previously mentioned .32cal and .38 cal being the most popular. Just pulled on the top latch and the barrel flips forward exposing the cartridges.


----------



## coreya (Aug 28, 2010)

Here is a smith early 1900's in 32 cal. this was my Godfathers off duty firearm from NYC PD in the 40's











 This one is a 32 cal. by US revolver co. which I have been unable to find anything about them.


----------



## gbenny67 (Aug 29, 2010)

"BINGO!"


----------



## Dugout (Aug 29, 2010)

Those pearl handles are pretty. The girls said there were a few wood fragments around the edges in the handle when they found it.


----------

